# Renne Toney



## DAVIDBLACK (Aug 12, 2007)

Does anyone know what happened to Renne Toney???Wasn't she Ms Olympia?


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 12, 2007)

Foreman?


----------



## vortrit (Aug 12, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Foreman?




Of course it's Foreman. Who else would be obsessed with Renne Toney?


----------



## DAVIDBLACK (Aug 12, 2007)

I take you guys are not Renne Toney's Fans


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 12, 2007)

I think he looks great.


----------



## DAVIDBLACK (Aug 12, 2007)

OK, we all no she is woman...Let's still give her props for hard work and dedication!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 13, 2007)

DAVIDBLACK said:


> OK, we all no she is woman...Let's still give her props for hard work and dedication!!!


That ain't no woman! It's a man, man!


----------



## Gordo (Aug 13, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Aug 13, 2007)

Gordo said:


> YouTube Video




I almost chocked to death on a piece of sprouted grain bread over that.

You're a bad man...


----------



## DAVIDBLACK (Aug 13, 2007)

OK....OK.. Let's be kind!!! I think she should be be given credit for hardwork...But the orginal question was is she still competing????


----------



## vortrit (Aug 13, 2007)

DAVIDBLACK said:


> OK....OK.. Let's be kind!!! I think she should be be given credit for hardwork...But the orginal question was is she still competing????



From her website: "Renne' will not be competing at the Atlantic States due to an injury!"

Dude, if you ever get the internet check out her website.


----------

